# Hello - newly diagnosed T2 and feeling........



## cat type2 (Oct 7, 2017)

overwhelmed, frightened, weepy and panic'd

I went off sick after panic attack at work which I put down to high levels of stress.  Doctor suggested blood test for my T4 levels and added blood glucose almost like an afterthought.  So when the practice nurse said I think this will confirm you have diabetes I was shocked - then a callback from an NHS 24 doctor at 9.30 that night asking how I was feeling and telling me to attend my GP in the morning - you can imagine how my levels of anxiety soared.  

Its now 4 days later and I've been prescribed Metformin, I had a fasting blood test yesterday and I'm seeing the practice nurse to talk about treatment and care. I feel very unwell - very thirsty, blurred vision, very tired and odd tingly feeling in my left hand (comes and goes) - crying like a waterfall.

I'm not a numpty but don't feel I really understand what's happened to me - healthcare professionals use terms and measures perfectly correctly but I feet confused.  Thank goodness for this site and for these forums.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 7, 2017)

cat type2 said:


> overwhelmed, frightened, weepy and panic'd
> 
> I went off sick after panic attack at work which I put down to high levels of stress.  Doctor suggested blood test for my T4 levels and added blood glucose almost like an afterthought.  So when the practice nurse said I think this will confirm you have diabetes I was shocked - then a callback from an NHS 24 doctor at 9.30 that night asking how I was feeling and telling me to attend my GP in the morning - you can imagine how my levels of anxiety soared.
> 
> ...


Cat...so sorry to hear how you were introduced to diabetes...I wouldn't say any introduction is great...but...your does sound particularly brutal...on a positive note you have found your way to the forum early...you will receive support from fellow diabetics here who know exactly how you feel...can empathise...more positive news...diabetes is a perfectly manageable condition...once you find the right routine to suit you...wondering how much you know about diabetes...what information you have been provided with...managing our diabetes is all about lowering our blood glucose...some use a combination of diet/exercise & medication...you've started on Metformin...there is such a wealth of information available on what diet is best...it is sometimes overwhelming...however I do believe before we can control/lower those BGs we need to understand the condition...I can recommend a brilliant book...Type 2 Diabetes The First Year...written by Gretchen Becker...herself a diabetic...she takes you through her first year from diagnosis onwards...month by month...explains what type 2 is...how/why it develops...what we can do to manage/control our blood sugars...it is so well written...an easy read...available to preview on Amazon before you buy it...if you could get a copy...it would answer so many of the questions you must be asking yourself right now...would set your mind at rest...good luck...ask any questions you need to here...there are many experienced type 2s that can give you the benefit of their experience...it does/can get better...please try to read the book.


----------



## scottishlass (Oct 7, 2017)

Welcome Cat


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 7, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi cat

Whilst most people know that having too low blood glucose affects your brain - not everyone (including doctors and definitely not most employers) recognises that too high BG does too.  Stress of any kind (sat on tenterhooks waiting for someone else's baby to make an appearance, your first GC? or in the dock when you've done something criminal, waiting to find out your sentence! - ie good stress or bad) will either spike your BG or plummet it. 

Work stress is HARD.  A job you've been doing for ages and wham, it suddenly all hits you and causes a panic attack.  But it isn't sudden.  Already unbeknown to you - it's affected your body by the higher BGs it has caused exacerbating the onset of your diabetes (which you were most likely born with a predisposition towards at some stage) and as the stress builds, so does the boy's inability to cope - and then your brain admits defeat - which is actually clever of the brain when you think logically - cos it got you to the doctors!

Give your brain and your body TIME OFF.  Don't start thinking your workplace - or anyone or any thing - cannot function successfully without you - cos much as some of us like to think that - it will - and absolutely don't return to work until you are feeling a lot better about everything.

And have some {{{hugs}}} to be going on with.  Cos YOU are the most important thing in your life.

OK ?


----------



## Ditto (Oct 7, 2017)

Hello Cat, welcome to the forum.  So sorry you were upset, you'll be okay once you get settled and au fait with the lifestyle. It's such a shock and doesn't feel real does it?


----------



## Sandy Julyan (Oct 7, 2017)

I am so sorry you have had such a horrible introduction. Being diagnosed as diabetic is a shock but it really isn't the end of the world. I was diagnosed 13 years ago but it's only after HUGE stress in my life over the last couple of years that it's started to deteriorate but as long as I keep on top of my blood sugars (meds for that for a couple of years and now insulin) it's fine.  This forum is a wonderful place.. there is always someone who has already experienced what is new to others.  I wish I had discovered it much earlier!!


----------



## cat type2 (Oct 7, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Cat...so sorry to hear how you were introduced to diabetes...I wouldn't say any introduction is great...but...your does sound particularly brutal...on a positive note you have found your way to the forum early...you will receive support from fellow diabetics here who know exactly how you feel...can empathise...more positive news...diabetes is a perfectly manageable condition...once you find the right routine to suit you...wondering how much you know about diabetes...what information you have been provided with...managing our diabetes is all about lowering our blood glucose...some use a combination of diet/exercise & medication...you've started on Metformin...there is such a wealth of information available on what diet is best...it is sometimes overwhelming...however I do believe before we can control/lower those BGs we need to understand the condition...I can recommend a brilliant book...Type 2 Diabetes The First Year...written by Gretchen Becker...herself a diabetic...she takes you through her first year from diagnosis onwards...month by month...explains what type 2 is...how/why it develops...what we can do to manage/control our blood sugars...it is so well written...an easy read...available to preview on Amazon before you buy it...if you could get a copy...it would answer so many of the questions you must be asking yourself right now...would set your mind at rest...good luck...ask any questions you need to here...there are many experienced type 2s that can give you the benefit of their experience...it does/can get better...please try to read the book.


Tx for this - I've downloaded a copy and find it straightforward. Will help me put some questions together for my gp.


----------



## cat type2 (Oct 7, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Hi cat
> 
> Whilst most people know that having too low blood glucose affects your brain - not everyone (including doctors and definitely not most employers) recognises that too high BG does too.  Stress of any kind (sat on tenterhooks waiting for someone else's baby to make an appearance, your first GC? or in the dock when you've done something criminal, waiting to find out your sentence! - ie good stress or bad) will either spike your BG or plummet it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply - sounds as if you know a lot about stress as well as diabetes.  I hope my employers will be ok but can't even think about going back without feeling ill ( or more ill!) Just felt so helpless earlier and so good to have such kind and supportive responses.


----------



## cat type2 (Oct 7, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Hello Cat, welcome to the forum.  So sorry you were upset, you'll be okay once you get settled and au fait with the lifestyle. It's such a shock and doesn't feel real does it?


I can't believe it's real and can't take it in properly.  But I know I have to get my head around it sharpish - and try to find an upside?


----------



## cat type2 (Oct 7, 2017)

Oh and apart from needing to pee all the time, is it ok to drink loads of water?


----------



## Radders (Oct 8, 2017)

cat type2 said:


> Oh and apart from needing to pee all the time, is it ok to drink loads of water?


Hi Cat, it's a good idea to keep drinking lots of water when your blood sugar's high because it makes you dehydrated.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 8, 2017)

I do know a bit about stress - though at the time I didn't want to.  I solved mine by cutting myself off from a member of my husband's family as far as poss but certainly refusing to let them worry me any more - and retiring early.  I was lucky as we were in a financial position to let me do it - and the bonus was by commuting one of my final salary pensions - we bought our first motorhome and have been 'SKI'- ing in it ever since, (though we don't actual ski LOL)


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 8, 2017)

cat type2 said:


> Tx for this - I've downloaded a copy and find it straightforward. Will help me put some questions together for my gp.


It will help you do that Cat...one real issue of contention is do we need to...should we test our blood sugars?...my response would be yes...absolutely...I doubt your GP or Nurse will share that view...I was advised not to test on three occasions...I ignored that advice...tested regularly...I won't bombard you with all the facts...the book covers this so if you can I would try to read that part before your appointment...I hope you're feeling slightly more positive today...it is a shock when diagnosed...things will settle once you start to understand you can improve/manage your diabetes...lower your BGs...find a routine that suits you...there is no need to rush...do things at your own pace...good luck with your appointment...I would be very interested to hear how it goes.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 8, 2017)

cat type2 said:


> I can't believe it's real and can't take it in properly.  But I know I have to get my head around it sharpish - and try to find an upside?


Early days for you Cat...you will get your head round it...give yourself some time...again I would say don't rush...you need to find a routine that's sustainable long term...there are so many experienced type 2s that can will offer support...share their experiences with you...there is an upside...like you I was devastated after my diagnosis 15 months ago...now...looking after myself better than I have done for years...lost weight...more active...diagnosed with blood sugar at 17.4...now have an average of 5.7...you will get there...takes time & some hard work...diabetes is perfectly manageable.


----------



## cat type2 (Oct 8, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> It will help you do that Cat...one real issue of contention is do we need to...should we test our blood sugars?...my response would be yes...absolutely...I doubt your GP or Nurse will share that view...I was advised not to test on three occasions...I ignored that advice...tested regularly...I won't bombard you with all the facts...the book covers this so if you can I would try to read that part before your appointment...I hope you're feeling slightly more positive today...it is a shock when diagnosed...things will settle once you start to understand you can improve/manage your diabetes...lower your BGs...find a routine that suits you...there is no need to rush...do things at your own pace...good luck with your appointment...I would be very interested to hear how it goes.


I was already considering this issue - every time I make something to eat I feel so unsure as to what effect it's going to have. Having the ability to know that would make me feel more in control. And I guess we a recall different so that food that is ok for me might not be for others.


----------



## cat type2 (Oct 8, 2017)

First of all, thank you to everyone for the responses I have received, it is so good to know that I'm not alone in this battle.  

I've also been thinking about why this is so emotional for me and I think I can sum it up as guilt and fear. For years I've had an unhealthy diet, smoked and exercised far too little.  I've also struggled with a stressful job (teaching) and used food and ciggies  as 'coping' strategies.  I've just managed to stop smoking and now my body has taken charge to get my diet sorted out.  So how will I cope? I'm going to have to be really adult and stand up for myself and perhaps I will have to think about retiring early. Which is v scary as I am on my own.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 8, 2017)

Cat - I wasn't recommending early retirement only saying in the finish it was the only way for me of staying alive and sane.

Get your BG sorted out - until you do you, your brain won't be able to cope.  When you have done that - you'll have to see whether it can or not - but don't get making instant decisions.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 8, 2017)

[


cat type2 said:


> First of all, thank you to everyone for the responses I have received, it is so good to know that I'm not alone in this battle.
> 
> I've also been thinking about why this is so emotional for me and I think I can sum it up as guilt and fear. For years I've had an unhealthy diet, smoked and exercised far too little.  I've also struggled with a stressful job (teaching) and used food and ciggies  as 'coping' strategies.  I've just managed to stop smoking and now my body has taken charge to get my diet sorted out.  So how will I cope? I'm going to have to be really adult and stand up for myself and perhaps I will have to think about retiring early. Which is v scary as I am on my own.


Cat its never a good idea to play what I call the 'blame game'...some diabetics remain undiagnosed for several years...the symptoms are slow to appear...this can make us tired...lethargic...craving carbs...we eat carbs... then crave more carbs...our bodies cannot get enough...that craving is never satisfied...we  need energy... fuel in the form of carbs & sugar to function...you will crave more & more...but...because we are insulin resistant...the glucose doesn't get into those cells where it needs to be...it floats around in our blood...makes us tired...put on weight...become inactive...its not really relevant now how it was caused...don't feed into the media hype that all type 2s bring this on themselves...its what we do from diagnosis onwards that important...vital to regain good control of our BGs...I said exactly the same to another member this morning...once you know a little more about your condition you wont feel so vulnerable...honestly it really isn't the end of the world Cat (figure of speech)...you can live a perfectly normal life with the right adjustments to your diet & lifestyle...things will improve...hopefully in time you will look back at your early posts...be amazed at how much progress you have made...possibly advising others on the forum who were in the same position as you and me when we first joined.


----------



## Ally beetle (Oct 8, 2017)

Welcome Cat you will be ok just wait and see


----------



## Carolg (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi cat and welcome to forum. I was diagnosed at 61 years old, tired, weight loss, etc etc, and the best thing I did was accept that I was not fit to be at work. I'm not blaming stress at work for making me feel bad, but I would say it masked some of my symptoms.,I was off for 7 weeks and like trophy wench says, give your brain and body time off and don't feel guilty about work. I am still working full time, and live alone so can't give up work. Looking back I realise that I wasn't functioning well, which stressed me all the more...vicious cycle. Look after yourself, make a list of questions to ask. No question is a daft one


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 9, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> [
> 
> Cat its never a good idea to play what I call the 'blame game'...some diabetics remain undiagnosed for several years...the symptoms are slow to appear...this can make us tired...lethargic...craving carbs...we eat carbs... then crave more carbs...our bodies cannot get enough...that craving is never satisfied...we  need energy... fuel in the form of carbs & sugar to function...you will crave more & more...but...because we are insulin resistant...the glucose doesn't get into those cells where it needs to be...it floats around in our blood...makes us tired...put on weight...become inactive...its not really relevant now how it was caused...don't feed into the media hype that all type 2s bring this on themselves...its what we do from diagnosis onwards that important...vital to regain good control of our BGs...I said exactly the same to another member this morning...once you know a little more about your condition you wont feel so vulnerable...honestly it really isn't the end of the world Cat (figure of speech)...you can live a perfectly normal life with the right adjustments to your diet & lifestyle...things will improve...hopefully in time you will look back at your early posts...be amazed at how much progress you have made...possibly advising others on the forum who were in the same position as you and me when we first joined.


Bubbsie I totally agree with you re what you call *the blame game* ~ good advice to cat ~ I'm sure cat will feel happier having read your post.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi cat and a warm welcome to our friendly and supportive forum. There's a wealth of knowledge & experience on this forum so if you need to ask more questions then ask away ~ as often and as many times as you need to. You asked if yiu should continue drinking water ~ yes yes yes so you don't become dehydrated.

I'm recommending a book to you called CARB & CALORIE COUNTER. Amazon £10.99. It contains over 1700 coloured photo's of a wide range of popular food & drink. The carborhydrates ~ calories ~ protein ~ fat ~ saturated fat and fibre values are clearly displayed in colour~coded circles below each photo.

CARBS & CALS is the perfect support tool for carborhydrate counting in diabetes ~ weight management  ~ portion control and general healthy eating ~ not only for Type1's as stated on Page 4 ~ but for people with Type2 diabetes and other type diabetes too.

There is also a pocket size version to keep on your person when out & about. Amazon £6.99. I know you will find both these books very useful ~ good luck with your carb counting cat, take care x


----------



## cat type2 (Oct 14, 2017)

Had an interesting visit to practice nurse yesterday and I'm feeling a little less discombobulated.  I was given a test meter but told no prescription for strips and lancets which surprised me.  BG still above 25 even tho I've had a week on metformin.  Lots of other things to take in and I'm trying to see it as an early wake-up call.  My work seem pretty supportive so that's good.  Thanks to all of you, I can see that I've got a lot to get my head around but I won't be on my own.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 15, 2017)

cat type2 said:


> Had an interesting visit to practice nurse yesterday and I'm feeling a little less discombobulated.  I was given a test meter but told no prescription for strips and lancets which surprised me.  BG still above 25 even tho I've had a week on metformin.  Lots of other things to take in and I'm trying to see it as an early wake-up call.  My work seem pretty supportive so that's good.  Thanks to all of you, I can see that I've got a lot to get my head around but I won't be on my own.


Cat the Metformin will help with lowering your blood sugars...however it may take several weeks for you to notice any effect on your blood sugar readings...it takes a while for it to 'build up' in your system...you need to be patient...good to hear your appointment with the nurse was positive...glucose meters supplied by our surgeries are given to them at no cost...the companies supplying them make their money on repeat sales of testing strips...which can be expensive...the prices for a pack of 50 can range from £8 to £30 and more...if you are testing & want to continue to test it might be more economical for you to buy another meter with cheaper testing strips...I started with the codefree meter...you can buy the starter kit for around £12 ...the strips are approximately £8 for 50...the lancets £4.99 again for fifty...the kit only contains a sample of strips/lancets so if you decided on the codefree always wise to buy extra strips/lancets at the time of purchase...there is a lot to consider with our diabetes...particularly at the start...once you find a routine that suits you...it will seem less daunting.


----------



## cat type2 (Oct 19, 2017)

Whoop! Had a BG of 18 after lunch.  Back up to 24 this evening but feel that I can do this.  I had a good walk after eating, whereas evening tends to be sedentary


----------



## Beck S (Oct 24, 2017)

Keep going, you can do it!  It took a good couple of weeks for me to see any real improvement in my BG figures, and then it all fell into place a little bit.  Just don't give up.  I thought I had a handle in it, but then I had a cry in Costa on the weekend because my friend got some nice biscuits and I was stuck with a salad (it was a nice salad, but at that moment, it was still a salad!).  It'll get there though.


----------



## Maz2 (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi and welcome to the Forum. I see you have had lots of advice from members and cannot really add much to what they have said.  If you like cooking there are some nice recipes in a book called "Reverse Your Diabetes Diet" which is by Dr David Cavan who is a specialist in diabetes.  He is not suggesting everyone can reverse it - he means keep it under good control.  Michael Moseley's blood sugar diet books are good too but they are only 800 cals a day diet so not good in the long term. You could use it for ideas though of what sort of foods to have.


----------

